

ULSee Inc Facial Tracking SDK Demo (Virtual Glasses Try-On) - chatmasta
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RMYprfeA-Po

======
chatmasta
I've seen this tech up close and it is very cool. Works on mobile. My friend's
company, find a way to get in touch with me if you're interested.

